# How to do good screams and deathgrowls?



## Namba (Oct 4, 2011)

I've been wondering how to do some good screaming vocals; the other day I sort of figured it out but it's awkwardly loud with other people living in the house >_>. Anyway, my screaming is a bit high pitched and I'm not sure how to do those low death growls.  A friend and I want to do a hardcore project for fun (we'll possibly call it Quesadillatine), and since he's going to be the drummer, he can't bail me out on the vocals all the time. So, any experienced persons with advice?

...damn I sound like a typical metalhead right now.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't think you can explain how to make certain noises. I make lots of noises and the deep "growly" ones come from deep down in your chest
How do you make em? I dunno how to explain that :\


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 4, 2011)

I can do death growls pretty well but at an extremely low volume. I may not be your best advisory.

I figurede it out once, but you have to get into a really loose mentality to start using the vocal manipulation involved.

You can't really be shy or technical otherwise it comes out like shit, forced and usually not even a growl.

That's all I know, I'll join you in waiting for a better response because I'm curious as to how I can amplify a death growl as well.


----------



## soundfox (Oct 4, 2011)

luti-kriss said:


> I've been wondering how to do some good screaming vocals; the other day I sort of figured it out but it's awkwardly loud with other people living in the house >_>. Anyway, my screaming is a bit high pitched and I'm not sure how to do those low death growls.  A friend and I want to do a hardcore project for fun (we'll possibly call it Quesadillatine), and since he's going to be the drummer, he can't bail me out on the vocals all the time. So, any experienced persons with advice?
> 
> ...damn I sound like a typical metalhead right now.




Give me a band you want to emulate?


----------



## Namba (Oct 4, 2011)

soundfox said:


> Give me a band you want to emulate?


These Vocals
This Style

@This-is-Tides This'll be a learning experience for us both, Tides. 

lol Clayton


----------



## soundfox (Oct 4, 2011)

Ahh okay, this is real screams now, I love it, none of that Fry-scream garbage.
Not to fond of that second band I never heard of though.

Well What I do is use my stomach muscles exclusively, you dont "force" out but you have your abs force out for you.
Its all in your abs IMO.

To the point where, if you decrease intensity, there's no distortion.
Try yelling at the top of your lungs, not attempting to scream, just yell.

And you'll feel that spot to work on.

I dont know if that was clear enough..


----------



## Aden (Oct 4, 2011)

It's not something you should really focus on technicalities with. You want to be loud and you want to be relaxed. The distortion comes from your "false chords" kind of flapping in the breeze, you could say, so don't tense up unless you have a specific effect in mind. 

Pointers to remember:
1. Above all else, IF YOUR THROAT STARTS TO HURT, STOP. I know it might be tough since screaming feels good, but you'll just have to wait even longer if you damage your throat. 
2. DRINK LOTS OF WATER. Not too cold. 
3. BE FUCKING LOUD. It's screaming. You're going to get nowhere by trying to emulate it at low volumes. Find an isolated place and let loose. Yes you're going to feel silly, do it anyway.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 4, 2011)

Aden said:


> It's not something you should really focus on technicalities with. You want to be loud and you want to be relaxed. The distortion comes from your "false chords" kind of flapping in the breeze, you could say, so don't tense up unless you have a specific effect in mind.
> 
> Pointers to remember:
> 1. Above all else, IF YOUR THROAT STARTS TO HURT, STOP. I know it might be tough since screaming feels good, but you'll just have to wait even longer if you damage your throat.
> ...



And here i was feeling like I was making progress.

Damn, I'll make sure I'll take note of everything here.

Thanks, even though I'm not the OP, I needed help with this.


----------



## Aden (Oct 4, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> And here i was feeling like I was making progress.
> 
> Damn, I'll make sure I'll take note of everything here.
> 
> Thanks, even though I'm not the OP, I needed help with this.



Haha yeah, I was doing the same thing for like two years because I never really wanted to learn (as opposed to just being able to scream along with my music). It might have a good tone and even a convincing texture, but the low-volume emulations won't be of much use outside a quiet recording studio. What would you do when you're onstage next to a drummer and a loud guitar and you need to be loud enough to drown them out on your mic? Not good.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Oct 8, 2011)

loosen up and practice in the mic for fun? it's also killer on your throat. i use to play around a lot when i played with my friends at their place. i wasn't serious about anything i did and it was for fun.i mostly was either guitarist or vocalist. i couldn't do samething at once cause i liked getting all sweaty jumping around like a jackass for fun.


----------



## Aden (Oct 8, 2011)

Rex Aeterna said:


> it's also killer on your throat.



Nah. Your throat hurting while doing this should be like hitting a dead-end in a maze - if it happens, stop and then find another path.

Though you will ache a lot more than usual if you're just starting. Start with short practice times and work up.


----------



## Namba (Oct 8, 2011)

It's a bitch right now, but at least it's not making me cough. It sounds terrible, but a more experienced friend said I was on the right path.


----------



## soundfox (Oct 9, 2011)

Its all about control, just like clean singing. Control and practice


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 14, 2011)

While there's a thread like this, I'll say that I'm secretly a karaoke regular (and it embarasses me because I don't feel like a good one) and I've sang in my dad's band (not publicly) a few times before and I'd like to get into it again but I wonder, does anyone know what one could do to gear themselves towards these kinds of vocals (skip to 1:30)? I know you need to be able to achieve deeper tones which supposedly starts coming more naturally and easier with age but practising the methods over time is still very necessary. The question is, how? All this time I've been singing stuff more along the lines of Little Richard I'm not sure how to describe the vocals myself, but they're suitable for metal and of some operatic quality, if that helps. 6_9 It's also worth nothing that in this style, the Rs are accompanied with a trilling sound, and "ach" sounds are always accompanied with a sort of growl.

As an aside, I'm not into the idea of professional/public performing. This is more of a personal funtime friend/family thing for me. 

Any halp appreciated. c:


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 14, 2011)

All I do is pig squeals.. :V V: :VV::V :VV:
Ive been watching youtube vids though. Apparently theres a few things about the throat that I don't know about....and its gross.


----------



## Rhodri (Dec 12, 2011)

The general consensus (okay, contrary to what pretty much everyone here has said, but still) is that you have to have the right voice for it in the first place. Trying to sing/scream/growl that low if you don't already have a pretty low voice might wind up damaging your vocal cords. What I would recommend is finding a style that suits the voice that you have, and then developing that. There is nothing wrong with a higher pitched voice, if you use it correctly. Hell, I've heard metal with screams that border on falsetto, and it didn't wind up making the song ridiculous.

Anyway, that being said, if you REALLY want to growl, here is something to aspire to:
[video=youtube;c55ybIOGEeU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c55ybIOGEeU&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Dec 14, 2011)

MichaelFoster said:


> All I do is pig squeals.. :V V: :VV::V :VV:
> Ive been watching youtube vids though. Apparently theres a few things about the throat that I don't know about....and its gross.



bree reee rurrrrr


----------



## Namba (Dec 14, 2011)

Rhodri said:


> The general consensus (okay, contrary to what pretty much everyone here has said, but still) is that you have to have the right voice for it in the first place. Trying to sing/scream/growl that low if you don't already have a pretty low voice might wind up damaging your vocal cords. What I would recommend is finding a style that suits the voice that you have, and then developing that. There is nothing wrong with a higher pitched voice, if you use it correctly. Hell, I've heard metal with screams that border on falsetto, and it didn't wind up making the song ridiculous.
> 
> Anyway, that being said, if you REALLY want to growl, here is something to aspire to:
> [video=youtube;c55ybIOGEeU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c55ybIOGEeU&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


Just gonna say this now: this guy is pretty awesome.


----------

